# Decided on these wheels



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is my car and the wheels I have decided on, they are the MSR 045's in gray. I just can't decide whether to get 17's and use my current tires, or go ahead and get 18's and new tires. I am planning on some Eibach Pro drop springs soon as well.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

18's of those on my ECO this summer... Eibachs going on this Friday.

I think it will be a great setup...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought i read those dont come in our bolt pattern. They carry a new mesh wheel that is 5x105.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

evo77 said:


> I thought i read those dont come in our bolt pattern. They carry a new mesh wheel that is 5x105.


Well I can dream!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

MSR 045 HG custom wheels for Chevrolet Cruze - RIMSnTIRES.com


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the grey wheels with the Auburn Metallic will look awesome. Great choice. I'd say go 18, but that is a bunch of extra coin. I'd have a hard time with that decision. You can use the 17s for winters or sell them to help pay for the new package.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I will be selling my ECO wheels when I scoop up my 18's... Won't be driving the Cruze in the winters anymore.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I will more than likely just throw the factory 17's in the garage and put them back on when I trade this one in. At 30k+ miles a year I will only have it for 3 years before it's gone. I think I have decided to go with the 18's and some Goodyear Eagle GT All Seasons. It will probably be a month or two before I order them.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup, that's pretty much the exact rim I'd buy if I were looking for some. Goodstuff.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

How much are those Rims coming in on Weight? I'm liking the weight on the stock rims for the ECO to much... that I was planning on just blacking them out this weekend...possibly. I haven't been able to find rims that weigh the same. I know that even at 20lbs a rim isn't gunna make a real difference between the stock ones... but weight is weight....


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

However though I do like those rims... now only if the were matte black.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I'm willing to go for the weight gain... I'm hoping the drop makes up for the fuel economy hit from heavier rim/tires... Long shot tho!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## JBD (May 4, 2012)

*Msr 045*

Could you post some pics of your Cruze with the MSR 045??


----------



## RosalvaGallegos (May 9, 2012)

AutoGuide.co.bw is a new establishment of online vehicle sales database in Botswana. New and used cars for sale in Botswana. Brand new and second-hand car dealers in Gaborone, Botswana. You can buy or sell a car or vehicle, or finding nearest car dealership in Gaborone and Botswana. Quality information and safety will be always provided and up to date. Used cars in Botswana, trucks, SUV's and 4x4 vehicles for sale in Gaborone, Botswana. Auto Guide Botswana - Used cars | Car dealers | Cars for sale | Second hand cars | New vehicles | Used cars for sale


----------

